# No puedo escuchar la pronunciacion de las palabras



## exxtremeblue

Cuando encuentro una palabra en cualquier idioma, le doy click al icono para escuchar la pronunciación pero no puedo escuchar nada. (al darle click pareciera estar cargando el sonido pero nada de nada)

¿A qué se debe el problema?

Gracias


----------



## TimLA

Qual browser tienes? IE? FireFox? Mac?


----------



## exxtremeblue

IE - Internet Explorer


----------



## mkellogg

No sé porqué, pero no funciona en algunos ordenadores.  Al mínimo, tienes que tener funcionando JavaScript y la habilidad de tocar música mp3.


----------



## attitude

Yo tampoco puedo escuchar la pronunciación :S


----------



## exxtremeblue

Antes de formatear mi PC si podía escuchar los audios, de seguro borré algún codec o qué se yo. :s


----------



## attitude

Creo que nos falta instalar un programa...alguien puede ayudar?


----------



## mkellogg

Alguien me ha escrito con un solución que puede funcionar, no sé.  Este persona ha re-instalado Windows Media Player.  Espero que funciona.


----------

